# Multiple Fursonas



## RabidLynx (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm not sure if there's another thread like this, feel free to delete if so.

So I was wondering if anybody here has multiple fursonas?

Might seem weird, but to me I can't just have ONE fursona. I have four fursonas, and I feel that each one are basically my alter-egos. Well, something like that. It's hard to explain.

My main fursona is Lynx. The lynx. I call them an Iberian Lynx, but really they aren't a specific "breed" of lynx- they're just a lynx, lol. They physically have no sex, and I used to call them agender but I think Bigender is more fitting for their personality. They are basically a representation of me, an alter ego. They have my hair, but that's the only physical trait we share in common lol.

My second fursona is Takeshi the deer. He is male. He is a pyromaniac, and is associated with fire. Supposed to represent a lot of things about me, one of them being how I can seem cold, harsh, bitter, negative, and just plain mean at times. In fact Takeshi is a Japanese name meaning "fierce". But if you truly know Takeshi, this makes no sense. He is sensitive, caring, and protective of those close to him, but these traits are completely absent from his personality unless you are a friend. You don't even have to be that close. He only seems like a harsh person to complete strangers. It could be he's just cautious around strangers, maybe it's perception, the way strangers see him.

My third fursona is... I don't have a name for her yet, because out of all of my characters she is the least developed. So far she is a female Shiba Inu, and as of now the only reason she exists is for eye candy. Yeah yeah I know, I'm a horrible person whatever, but as I said she still isn't really a fully developed character. I haven't even really drawn her yet. She is currently only a thought in my mind- an attractive female character, feminine, wears skirts with pretty long hair, kinda similar to a 50's pin-up girl. aaaaaaand suddenly I am attacked. I'm SO sorry that I acknowledge the female body is beautiful! If it makes you feel better, she doesn't have big ass tits and a big ass ass. It's supposed to mean that you don't need gigantic boobs and a huge butt to be beautiful.

And my fourth fursona is Alex the aussiedoodle. Like Lynx, they physically have no sex, but they identify as having no gender whatsoever. They are kinda underdeveloped as well, but I have a pretty good sense of what their character will be like. 

So, anyways, do you have multiple fursonas? If so, why? What do they mean to them? Talk about their personalities and such =P


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 27, 2014)

Well so far I just have Hikaru and then there's Max.

I don't know what Max is (maybe Satyr), but he is obsessed with his eyebrows.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 2, 2014)

I've seen people with alt. fursonas, and they'll have one 'main' fursona.

For me, however, I have ONE fursona. It's just no contest...I can't really make anything else that would fit me this one works fine. The others are OC's, and are therefore not very like me...except Bay maybe, but I still don't consider them fursona material.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 2, 2014)

Im a one fursona furry, but it doesnt matter to me if people want to have multiple sonas.


----------



## Cassafrass (Jul 3, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Im a one fursona furry, but it doesnt matter to me if people want to have multiple sonas.



I feel the same way. I think people should do whatever they want!


----------



## jorinda (Jul 4, 2014)

I do have more than one fursuit. One is my fursona, the others are just characters I like to play.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 4, 2014)

RabidLynx said:


> My third fursona is... I don't have a name for her yet, because out of all of my characters she is the least developed. So far she is a female Shiba Inu, and as of now the only reason she exists is for eye candy. Yeah yeah I know, I'm a horrible person whatever, but as I said she still isn't really a fully developed character. I haven't even really drawn her yet. She is currently only a thought in my mind- an attractive female character, feminine, wears skirts with pretty long hair, kinda similar to a 50's pin-up girl. aaaaaaand suddenly I am attacked. I'm SO sorry that I acknowledge the female body is beautiful! If it makes you feel better, she doesn't have big ass tits and a big ass ass. It's supposed to mean that you don't need gigantic boobs and a huge butt to be beautiful.



WOW! I can't believe how sexist you are! You're sexualizing women that is NOT okay, you filthy scum, you're the reason why women can't enslave all men and take over the world >:V


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 9, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> WOW! I can't believe how sexist you are! You're sexualizing women that is NOT okay, you filthy scum, you're the reason why women can't enslave all men and take over the world >:V


I agree that it sounded pretty sexist...
I believe women can be sexist towards men as much as you like (But don't hurt me for being a man! I support women!), but men can't be sexist towards women. God knows you deserve it. But RabidLynx's gender is listed as 'Other', so I'm not sure if what was said was actually sexist.

AAAAAAANYWAY, we're getting way off-topic.
I have two fursonas: A Zoroark (Pokemon), and a cat. Multiple fursonas mean multiplied fun!


----------



## TatzelThess (Jul 11, 2014)

Well, my fursona is still kinda in the works, but I cheated and made her a shapeshifter.  XD  So now I can have as many different forms as I like, but still only have one fursona.


----------



## IggyFox (Jul 11, 2014)

My original fursona years ago was a dragon.  My main one now is Iggy, the Red Fox.  I also have a ferret fursona that's relatively new.  The ferret is more of the shy and personal side of me. The dragon is the...kinky, wild side of me. lol.  Iggy is the one that's the me that everyone knows. If that makes sense.


----------



## Aulendra (Jul 18, 2014)

I have so many. A few are RP characters and some others just exist to give me a new OOC fursona to run around with. I kept trying to pick a single species and stick with it for years but finally said "fuck it, my fursona is whoever looks coolest to me today".


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 19, 2014)

Well i see fursona's as a fictional visual representation of myself rather than seperate characters, i thought about other species before but settled on a single wolf, although with multiple versions, alternace costuem DLC i guess 
There's the bog standard anthro, feral, then skull wolf anthro


----------



## Pinky (Jul 20, 2014)

I have just two (A pig and Sheep). Pinky isn't actually my main fursona, but I like to call her mine along with my main fursona.


----------



## FangWarrior (Jul 20, 2014)

I have multiple characters. But Moonfire is my fursona.



Kinda like Arashi here. ---->  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13963854/ He's not my fursona, but he is one of the first characters I created.


----------



## 0rang3 (Jul 20, 2014)

I have like, 3 fursonas, penguin, tiger and goat.
I never gave them names because they are just me in anthro form.


----------



## DameKathryn (Aug 1, 2014)

I have two fursonas myself. My main one is Dame Kathryn, she's a cross between a Dragon and a Maine Coon, and is a female knight. She primarily lives in a medieval setting in my mind, but I also think of her as being able to exist in a steampunk or cyberpunk setting as well. She's a bad-ass. She's my outer-personality, how I want people to perceive me. She also has some of my issues, like my anger problems. And she is a fetishist, like me.

My other fursona is Kasia, a pink Bengal cat, who represents my little side. She is easily hurt and enjoys simple things, like coloring and flowers and unicorns. She is who I am on the inside. She's not who I show off easily, because many would assume I was immature if they knew about that side of me. She's quite the opposite of Dame. But both are me.

I have also been considering making a third fursona, but haven't officially because it makes me feel a bit silly since most people just have one, and maybe a second. She would be a Shiba Inu (so I find it interesting that that's what you, the OP mentioned as your third character :3). She would represent who I am when I balance those two sides of me. But I also feel like I wouldn't necessarily need that with the other two already in place.

I do have other characters as well, pretty much all of which were adoptables, but they're not my fursonas at all.


----------



## ch_ris127 (Aug 4, 2014)

I guess you don't 'decide' when to have a new fursona. They just come to you as it goes, sorta like a sudden whim to create a new character, and you just 'know' that it's your fursona. I can't really say much about it because I just have one at the moment (he's still new and grinning, haha), and I haven't thought about multiple 'sonas. One's enough for me but I can't say for the future 

It's cool to explore multiple sides of your personality with multiple fursonas, and alter egos and all, so that's what appeals to me most about people who have multiple fursonas. It's real cool 



DameKathryn said:


> I have two fursonas myself. My main one is Dame Kathryn, she's a cross between a Dragon and a Maine Coon, and is a female knight. She primarily lives in a medieval setting in my mind, but I also think of her as being able to exist in a steampunk or cyberpunk setting as well. She's a bad-ass. She's my outer-personality, how I want people to perceive me. She also has some of my issues, like my anger problems. And she is a fetishist, like me.
> 
> My other fursona is Kasia, a pink Bengal cat, who represents my little side. She is easily hurt and enjoys simple things, like coloring and flowers and unicorns. She is who I am on the inside. She's not who I show off easily, because many would assume I was immature if they knew about that side of me. She's quite the opposite of Dame. But both are me.
> 
> ...



You've got real interesting fursonas! They're real well thought-out


----------



## MysticSolstice (Aug 13, 2014)

I only have the one fursona but many furry characters, I just find it easier to have one character that represents me but I don't care if people have multiple sona's


----------



## Vorthon (Aug 13, 2014)

This is honestly kind of an interesting question/whatever. I mean, all of my characters are derived from some fragment of my own personality in a sense, but only Vorthon is the only one I really consider my 'sona.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 18, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I agree that it sounded pretty sexist...
> I believe women can be sexist towards men as much as you like (But don't hurt me for being a man! I support women!), but men can't be sexist towards women. God knows you deserve it. But RabidLynx's gender is listed as 'Other', so I'm not sure if what was said was actually sexist.
> 
> AAAAAAANYWAY, we're getting way off-topic.
> I have two fursonas: A Zoroark (Pokemon), and a cat. Multiple fursonas mean multiplied fun!



I was being sarcastic....

Nobody seems to get my jokes l, perhaps I should put a #sarcasm or loljk at the end of my sentences


----------

